# Getting Windows 8, Advice?



## Hazard-DST (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello, I am getting a new laptop next week which will have Windows 8. I am currently using an old laptop with Windows XP, although I have also used Windows Vista and 7 before. How does it compare to the other Windows operating systems in terms of functionality, speed and reliability? Is it fairly sturdy against viruses?

I also have a Windows Phone and an Xbox 360, and think it's pretty cool how you can link to your XBL account and get achievements for games on my phone such as Angry Birds. Does Windows 8 have similar features? If so, could you provide me with a list of Windows 8 XBL games?

That's all I want to ask (for now), thanks in advance!


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

As a general rule newer operating system have greater functionality and perform better than their predecessors. Windows 8 is no exception. This assumes of course that the system has sufficient resources to support the new system. The system requirements for Windows 8 are on a par with Windows 7, some have said they are lower.

Windows 7 and Windows 8 have better security and resistance to viruses that XP. When XP was released security wasn't the concern that it has now become and it has some inherent security issues that cannot be fixed. But as always the security of a computer is largely up to the user.

Windows 8 has a new user interface from previous versions. Some people like it, others do not.


----------



## Hazard-DST (Feb 2, 2013)

LMiller7 said:


> As a general rule newer operating system have greater functionality and perform better than their predecessors. Windows 8 is no exception. This assumes of course that the system has sufficient resources to support the new system. The system requirements for Windows 8 are on a par with Windows 7, some have said they are lower.


Thanks for that, the laptop I am getting is a decent one, I'd say it should be more than capable of running any OS with maximum efficiency, so that's good, I'm really looking forward to getting this, been wanting Windows 8 for a while, and that's just cleared up a little worry for me - to know it has great functionality is brilliant 



LMiller7 said:


> Windows 7 and Windows 8 have better security and resistance to viruses that XP. When XP was released security wasn't the concern that it has now become and it has some inherent security issues that cannot be fixed. But as always the security of a computer is largely up to the user.
> 
> Windows 8 has a new user interface from previous versions. Some people like it, others do not.


Thanks!  I love the layout on my Windows Phone, so I think I will enjoy it on my new laptop. Very excited about this now!


----------



## turbofish (Dec 3, 2012)

Best advice, get a start button! I've been using this for over a year and it really sucks without a start button. What use to be called metro also sucks. I've been using Start8 which totally bypasses the modern UI


----------



## Angoid (Apr 2, 2005)

As a fairly new Win8 user, I've got used to not having the Start button but that's not to say it wouldn't be nice.

Start 8, referenced in the post above, can be obtained from here but it is *NOT* free. However, it only costs around $5 at the time of this post.

What I did was to set the Start screen up to provide one-click shortcuts to my favourite folders and locations, and also created a Shutdown tile so I could shut down using a single click.

Having dual monitors is also a big bonus as you can have a Desktop showing on one and the Start screen on the other.

If you mouse down to the bottom-left of the Start screen and right-click, you get a lot of the Start button functionality come up in a menu, just as you do on earlier versions of Windows.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When starting with a new OS, I always recommend buying the biggest book on the OS at the bookstore. Also, the current issue (March 2013) of PC World has some excellent suggestions for Windows 8 users.


----------



## Remist (Sep 8, 2007)

Well I`m one that thinks Win. 8 is terrible.
Sure you can add all sorts of buttons and stuff to improve it, but why should you have to.
Unfortunately the J.B. HiFi selling laptops where I live wont stock any that are not Win. 8.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

I like Windows 8, However, I only like the new "start screen" on my laptop. On my dual monitor desktop setup, the full screen interface is annoying when you are monitoring / doing multiple things across both monitors and > 5 windows open.

The start button was small and efficient, while the new start screen is built around giving as much info as possible "at a glance".

If you like it or not is 100% preference. I personally think it's great on laptops (with or without a touchscreen) and tablets.


----------

